# Next Level Tank On Demand Fulfillment Printer



## Serenak (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Guys!
I am in search of an On Demand Printing Comapny that will Print on the Next Level terry Tanks and Next level Burn Out Tanks. Right now i am with Scalable Press and they take 10 plus days to get anything out. Its just been a customer service nightmare. I have looked EVERYWHERE and cant seem to find any one else who can print on these. If anyone can help that would be wonderful! I am ready to move to a more professional and faster company ASAP! 
Thanks
Serena


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Tried to pm you
Clear your inbox

Please email me details


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey shoot me an email at
[email protected]

would love to talk more


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Are you looking for DTG or screen printing? Also, if DTG printing are you running darks or lights? Depending on the ink type the printer is using that can drastically change the quality of the print.


----------

